

Those Are Not Transactions (Cassandra 2.0) - djbrowning
http://blog.foundationdb.com/post/60455516312/those-are-not-transactions-cassandra-2-0

======
voidmain
I'm the author of the post, if anyone has any questions (or corrections :-)

~~~
thesnider
While your analysis of Cassandra's Paxos implementation may be correct (I
haven't checked), I've never heard of anyone else (especially not Google)
using a model where there is only one Paxos server per datacenter -- usually
there are many more.

------
penguindev
Yes, 'Heavyweight CAS' would be more appropriate.

